# Beretta 92 FS Problem



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I work nights to make ends meet at a liquore store in a shady neighborhood. I usually carry my 9mm Beretta when I work their. Tonight I will be going unarmed as my pistol for some reason is inop. The decoking lever moves but the trigger is if the pistol is on safe and will not engage. Wile cleaning the gun recently I noticed a piece of meatal that looks like a bent paper clip that fell from the gun? Dont know ware it came from and I would guess this is the source of my problem. Have had the gun for about 10 years and no problems till now what should I do send it back to Beretta USA??


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Send it back, and likely they will fix it, and do any upgrades to it for little to no cost to you.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm guessing that you broke some type of spring. After ten years of use and a lot of rounds, things are bound to wear out. Heck, before I would pack it off to Beretta, I'd find a local smith and have him check it out. There must be one around somewhere near to you. It could turn out to be a common replacement part. You could be back in business in a few minutes. Good luck, Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is probably the bit that sticks out of the left side, check that you see a small tag end of a paperclip looking thing on the left above the trigger somewhere. That might be it, either way take it to a shop or send it back to Beretta.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Try and turn your pistol upside down and pull the trigger. Will it work like it is supposed to?

Does your trigger return forward?

If your trigger will not return forward, Look at your trigger return spring here. It may have finally broke. It only has a service life of about 7500 rounds. This is just forward of the magazine well.










If your pistol will function while upside down or when you push forward on the back of the trigger. Most likely your trigger bar spring is missing. It is on the right side of your magazine well. While cleaning this pistol, I have seen more get knocked out than I care to admit. They are not hard to put back in either. I spent a lot of time sitting in the arms room putting this spring in because it got knocked out while cleaning.










Some of the "upgrades" that Beretta did to the 92/96 is to install heavier spring on the trigger and the recoil. I do know from experience, the 92 works better with the 96 recoil spring in it. I got new springs for my beretta from the US Border Patrol when I was activated to work with the US Customs and they have worked great in mine.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you all very much, especially farmerj , I think it is the trigger bar spring as I noticed the spring while cleaning the magazine well, I will see if I can figure out how to put it back in Thanks again.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Send it to farmerj.
Finding someone who actually knows what he's talking about is priceless.

M.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Some of the changes that Beretta did to the 92/96 frames, If your pistol is 10 yo, you may want to send it back to Beretta or at least contact them on how to get the new springs.

Trigger return spring change









New Ejector









New recoil Spring


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Top pic is the spring I was thinking of. Sorry I'm not more knowledgeable.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fixed IT!!!!! Thanks again


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Fixed IT!!!!! Thanks again


What was it?

Trigger bar spring?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes the trigger bar spring, located in the magazine well under that bar that moves when you pull the trigger. When I held the gun upside down like you told me to do the trigger worked. That helped me figure out that I needed to put upward tention on that bar, and I managed to pop that spring back into place. Thank you, you saved me allot of time  Are you a gunsmith?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

No, Just an old maintenance sargeant in the army guard who spent to much time playing with the Beretta 92/M9 pistol.

I play with my own guns and on occasion will do some of my own gunsmithing, but that is about it.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

